
Beyond the Browser - bootload
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/05/beyond_the_brow.html
======
bootload
_'... While I think the LINA announcement is interesting, I'm not really
seeing how it affects me as a Windows user or software developer ...'_

Don't be fooled or distracted by this announcement. I had a look at the
developers ~ <http://openlina.com> as of now there is no code, demos, examples
or things you can consider technical.

The biggest problem I have with the crux of the article is it introduces a
layer of complexity installing applications to desktops for something that as
of the moment people are not screaming out for, _off-line saving_ and _desktop
applications_.

Do you want to go back as developers to using the MS toolset ( _lets face it
your going to have to use it to save time OR hobble an open source development
environment plus installation tools_ ) AND have all the hassles of
installation, support and development of desktop development?

I think evolution via speed of development will kill off this approach into
something we cannot yet see. Maybe someone has already started?

